# whippoorwill?????



## Bob2010 (Apr 23, 2014)

So who better to ask than a bunch of quail or dove hunters. I back up to corp property in Acworth Ga. A few whippoorwill sound of on a warm night. Can you get whippoorwill anywhere to release on your land??? Introduce them to an area there may only be a few? Is it against the law? Does Dnr do any kind of program for them. I think you should hear whippoorwill every warm night all the way down into Marietta.


----------



## zzweims (Apr 24, 2014)

Are you sure you are listening to a whippoorwill or a chuck-will's-widow?  They are very similar, but the latter is more common in GA.  Not sure about releasing them.

Aline


----------



## Jim P (Apr 24, 2014)

How you been doing young lady.


----------



## GLS (Apr 24, 2014)

Probably illegal to trap being a non-game protected species.  I see and hear them in the pre-dawn when turkey hunting.  I agree probably chuck-will's-widow.  They dive bomb a sand hill I hunt and make a booming sound on their stoop.  I don't know if it's insects they are after or a courtship ritual, but it is amazing to hear when they do it.


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 24, 2014)

zzweims said:


> Are you sure you are listening to a whippoorwill or a chuck-will's-widow?  They are very similar, but the latter is more common in GA.  Not sure about releasing them.
> 
> Aline



Yep.

I have both hanging around on my Morgan C. hunting club.

The Whipporwills song has a faster cadence and the Chuck's Will Widow gets its name from the way its song sounds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 24, 2014)

I hear a lot more chucks than I do wills.

Ironically, I usually have my text tone set to a whippoorwill song.


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I hear a lot more chucks than I do wills.
> 
> Ironically, I usually have my text tone set to a whippoorwill song.



Same here.

I hear zero wills at my club in Screven C.  All Chucks  

Same around my house


----------



## Melvin4730 (Apr 24, 2014)

I think Wills are more common in north Georgia, which is closer to where the original poster lives.


----------



## Bob2010 (Apr 24, 2014)

Video is great. Definitely whippoorwill I am hearing.  Only warm nights I hear them. There are 2 in separate grown over clear cuts. Lots of big pines in the drains and buffer areas. I guess they like that. It's a distinct 3 tone rhythm.  I love to hear it in my suburbia hood. Grateful for Corp property.  About the only land left here in Acworth. It would be cool if you could repopulate them. Makes me happy hearing them. I get stressed and my wife tells me to go listen to them outside.  She wants to get rid of me for a few. But it helps every time.


----------



## BoKat96 (Apr 24, 2014)

I've got a couple whippers here in laurens cnty on the property. Love to sit out in the evening and listen


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 24, 2014)

I dont know which ones they are but we have a crap load of em around here. Been hollering for several weeks now this yr. They want move put of the road till you almost hit them. I have hit them before on accident. Look like a little hawk.


----------



## GLS (Apr 25, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Look like a little hawk.


That's why they are also called "Night Hawks".


----------



## Kawaliga (Apr 25, 2014)

I remember them being called "Bullbats" when I was growing up.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 25, 2014)

We got wills and they sing to the point of being aggravating when it's warm. All freakin' night and loud.


----------



## dotties cutter (Apr 25, 2014)

If a whippoorwill ever makes it's call from your porch rail you will be amazed at how loud they are. Here in Glynn County we hear them every evening this tome of year.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 25, 2014)

There are hardly any left here, used to here them a lot when I was a kid. About the only place you hear them in the mountains now is around the lakes. I love listening to them.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 25, 2014)

They are everywhere on my lease in Jasper


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 25, 2014)

I couldnt hear the turkeys this morning for em. I wonder what happened to em in south Ga? What's killing them?


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 25, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> We got wills and they sing to the point of being aggravating when it's warm. All freakin' night and loud.



Yep, been camping a time or ten and had them keep us awake all night.


----------



## birddog52 (Apr 26, 2014)

They are migatory you will them in fall late in evening and when you start seeing them means they are moving on south for the winter


----------

